# I'm back!!!



## betta one#2 (Oct 18, 2007)

wow, they deleted my account!!!oh well, I am betta one!!!
by the way, why the heck did they do that!!!:chair: 
any answers???


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

*waits for the ip ban*


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

probably peeved off a mod, I know you've annoyed a lot of members on here. Perhaps it's time to learn from one's mistakes?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

If you need to ask, it wouldn't be worth our time to explain it.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know anything about you annoying anybody but if you used to be betta1 then I think you were very helpful if you weren't then there is no point of this post lol


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm kind of confused, but oh well.


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

betta1 just replied to one of my posts so i guess im confused on if that account was really deleted, and if it wasnt then who are you and why are you posing as someone else and not just creating your own user name? because betta1 was very helpful to me...
if you are betta1 then sorry if i sound skeptical


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looking into the situation now..............

Dont see betta1 banned.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i think he meant his username was "betta one" not betta1


----------

